# Το όνομα του νήματος είναι το νήμα των ονομάτων



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2013)

Η παρέα ήταν σε εύθυμη διάθεση και η συζήτηση είχε φτάσει στις εκπομπές της τηλεόρασης που θυμόμασταν από τα παιδικά μας χρόνια. «Τη Χάιντι, τη βοσκοπούλα των Άλπεων, τη θυμάσαι γιατρέ;» ρώτησε κάποιος. Βρήκα λοιπόν την ευκαιρία να πουλήσω μούρη και να του απαντήσω: «Εσύ ήξερες ότι το Χάιντι (Heidi) βγαίνει από το Adel(heide), την Αδελαΐδα, _σαν να λέμε_;». Αμέσως άρπαξε τη σκυτάλη ο πλακατζής για να ρωτήσει ψευτοσοβαρά, μιμούμενος τον τόνο και το στιλ μου: «Δηλαδή η κυρία Χάιδω Καράμπελα ήταν, _σαν να λέμε_, Αυστραλέζα;»

Ξαφνικά, η συζήτηση άναψε. «Ε, όχι δα!» είπε η μία από τις παρευρισκόμενες κυρίες. «Από το Χαϊδεμένη θα πρέπει να είναι, σαν τη Ναζλί που έχουν οι Τούρκοι.»

Ένα γρήγορο γκούγκλισμα και ορίστε η απόδειξη: Υπάρχει Χάιδω, που εορτάζεται μάλιστα την 1η Σεπτεμβρίου και ήταν, λέει, μια από άγιες 40 παρθένες και ασκήτριες που έπαθαν πολλά και διάφορα και μαρτύρησαν και... (η συνέχεια, εδώ, στο eortologio.gr).

Βέβαια, οι συντάκτες εκεί είναι προσεκτικοί, αφού αναφέρουν το συγκεκριμένο όνομα με επιφύλαξη, επειδή, όπως λένε, είναι του 16ου-18ου αιώνα.

«Κοίτα, ρε συ» είπε ο πλακατζής. «Η λίστα με τις παρθένες έχει και την Ακριβή».
«Ε, και;»
«Έβλεπα προχτές μια πρόσφατη ελληνική ταινία όπου η ευειδής ιδιαιτέρα του υπουργού κ. Πίππα αποκαλύπτει το όνομά της (Ακριβή) και απαντάει εντελώς φυσικά στην ερώτηση "Και πώς βγήκε το Λίτσα;" "από το Ακριβή > Ακριβούλα > Ακριβουλίτσα > Λίτσα" για να συνεχίσει: "τώρα όμως που θα με στεφανωθεί ο υπουργός, θα χρησιμοποιώ το κανονικό μου όνομα: Ακριβή Πίππα"».

Η συζήτηση άρχισε να ξεδιπλώνεται σε παράλληλα μονοπάτια: στα περίεργα ονόματα, όπως η Τσαμπίκα (από την Παναγία την Τσαμπίκα της Ρόδου), στα αναπάντεχα βαφτιστικά (όπως η Γραμματική) και στα αστεία υποκοριστικά και δεν θα τελείωνε βέβαια, αν δεν την έκλεινε κάποιος ρωτώντας: «Νήμα να τα διαβάσουμε όλα αυτά δεν έχετε στη Λεξιλογία, ντοκτέρ;»

Συγκεντρωμένο νήμα, λοιπόν, αποκτήσαμε – μόλις τώρα. Μη διστάσετε να προσθέσετε κι εσείς ό,τι αξιοπερίεργο νομίζετε ή όποιες απορίες έχετε. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να περιοριστείτε από τον τόπο και τον χρόνο· οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με βαφτιστικά ονόματα, ελληνικά ή ξένα, σύγχρονα ή παλιά, έχει πια τη θέση του εδώ μέσα.

Φυσικά, έχουμε ασχοληθεί πολλές φορές με βαφτιστικά ονόματα στη Λεξιλογία. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι υπάρχουν διάσπαρτες πολλές αναφορές ακόμη, αλλά ορίστε για μαγιά μερικά νήματα και σκόρπια σχόλια που θυμήθηκα στα γρήγορα:

*Κατερίνα - ετυμολογία ονόματος*

*Επώνυμα με δύσκολες καταλήξεις*

*Το Κορίτσι Χωρίς Όνομα εναντίον της Επιτροπής Ονοματοθεσίας (Ισλανδία)*
Με πολλές πληροφορίες για διάφορα ονόματα σε όλη την Ελλάδα, ανάμεσά τους και το (κασιώτικο, μάλλον) όνομα *Μαγκαφούλα* (που η προέλευσή του παραμένει ακόμη άλυτο μυστήριο για τη Λεξιλογία, πράγμα αναμφίβολα σπάνιο)...

Είναι αυτονόητο ότι ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες και συζητήσεις ξεπετάγονται και σε νήματα που ξεκινούν αλλιώς, όπως π.χ. στη συζήτηση που ξεκινάει εδώ με την παρατήρηση:

_... έχει ενδιαφέρον ότι υπάρχει γυναικείο όνομα Αγορή_

για να ακολουθήσει, ακριβώς από κάτω η πληροφορία:

_Άλλο πολύ ασυνήθιστο όνομα που πρωτοσυνάντησα εδώ [στη Θεσσαλία]: Γραμματική_

και να ακολουθήσουν κι άλλες απαντήσεις με ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία.


----------



## Earion (Feb 27, 2013)

Κάνω αρχή με μια ανάρτησή μου σε παλαιότερο νήμα του Σαραντάκου:

Το βαφτιστικό Βρετός δεν δίνεται μόνο στο παιδί που “βρέθηκε” σύμφωνα με το αποτροπαϊκό (προσχηματικό) τελετουργικό, αλλά κάθε αγόρι γενικά που εγκαταλείφθηκε από τη μάνα του (τους γονείς του) και αφέθηκε να το βρουν (στα σκαλιά της εκκλησίας, στο κατώφλι κάποιας φιλόξενης οικογόνειας, κοκ). Δεν έχω συναντήσει όμως το θηλυκό του (Βρετή;).

Δημοκρατία, βαφτιστικό γυναικείο (Δημοκρατία Ηλιάδου, όσοι ασχολούνται με βυζαντινά θα το συναντήσουν).

ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΙΑ ΒΑΦΤΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΑ

Κομνηνή
Λασκαρίνα (< Λάσκαρης)
Φωκαΐνα (< Φωκάς)
Ραλλού (< Ράλλης)
Αργέντα (< Αργέντης)
Ασάνα (< Ασάνης)
Δούκαινα, Δούκισσα (< Δούκας, από το επώνυμο όχι τον τίτλο)

ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΙΑ ΒΑΦΤΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟ:

Καλοτίνα (< Καλοθετίνα < Καλόθετος)
Θεμελίνα (< Θέμελης)
Εξάρχαινα (< Έξαρχος)
Αφράτη
Ζωγραφία
Νομική
Λίμναινα
Μοσχούδα
Μοσχοβίνα
Κοκκώνα
Υπαπαντή
Ζηνοβία
Πετράντα
Βακίνα

Πηγή: Εκλογικός κατάλογος Ευρωεκλογών 1984, εκλογικό τμήμα Πόθιας Καλύμνου.

Από την Πάτμο (ίδια εποχή): Θεολογία, Νομική, Γραμματική

Από το νεκροταφείο Καισαριανής (αυτοψία):

Βελούδω
Κομνηνός Καρακομνηνός


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2013)

Ζήσης, Χρήστος: προέλευση των ονομάτων

Το όνομα «Παΐσιος»

Επώνυμα και ονόματα της Μάνης, χαϊδευτικά, πληθυντικός κ.ά.

Ιστορική μεταγραφή ελληνικών ονομάτων


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2013)

Όποιος έχει διαβάσει τη Χάιντι ξέρει ότι το πλήρες όνομά της ήταν Αδελαΐδα. 
Η πόλη της Αυστραλίας ονομάστηκε από την βασίλισσα Αδελαΐδα της Αγγλίας, σύζυγο του Γουλιέλμου του Ανόβερου (θείου της Βικτωρίας).


----------



## bernardina (Feb 27, 2013)

Γκιούλα (Κάρπαθος)
Ποθητή
Πλουσία
Ερασμία

Επιστήμη

Βαλάντης και (Χρυσο)Βαλάντω
Γκόλφω από το Εγκόλπιον, παναπεί φυλαχτό.

Ίσως από τα πιο παράξενα ονόματα που έχω ακούσει είναι το _Φαρφιρίτσα_ > Φαρφουρένια, από το φαρφουρί, δηλαδή την πορσελάνη. Μικρασιάτικης ρίζας. Και το _Πουλουδία_ από το πούλουδο, το λουλούδι. Από τη Σάμο αυτή.

Το δικό μου δεν σας το λέω. :twit:


----------



## Marinos (Feb 27, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Και το _Πουλουδία_ από το πούλουδο, το λουλούδι. Από τη Σάμο αυτή.


Πουλουδιά η Πηνελόπη (Δέλτα), στον _Τρελλαντώνη_. Σημειωτέον ότι η μητέρα, αν θυμάμαι καλά (Βιργινία Μπενάκη, το γένος Χωρέμη) ήταν από τη Χίο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2013)

Μαγκαφούλα, Βακίνα, Γκιούλα. Από πού προέρχονται; Το Γκιούλα μοιάζει να έχει τουρκική ρίζα, αλλά μήπως θα μπορούσε να προέρχεται από τη νεραγκ(ι)ούλα;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 27, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μαγκαφούλα, Βακίνα, Γκιούλα. Από πού προέρχονται; Το Γκιούλα μοιάζει να έχει τουρκική ρίζα, αλλά μήπως θα μπορούσε να προέρχεται από τη νεραγκ(ι)ούλα;



Για το Μαγκαφούλα σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά.:s
Η Γκιούλα μού φαίνεται σαν βαρυπρόφερτη Γιούλα, αλλά ούτε και γι' αυτό μπορώ να πάρω όρκο. Αν και όταν μάθω, θα σας ενημερώσω.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2013)

_Γκιουλ _πάντως είναι το τριαντάφυλλο στα τουρκικά: http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gül


----------



## Earion (Feb 27, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Το δικό μου δεν σας το λέω. :twit:



Ααααχ, Μπερναρντίνα!
Ααααχ, βρε τσαχπίνα!

Μόρτικα φυλάς τα μυστικά σου
Σαν το μέλι γλύκα η μιλιά σου

Κι όταν βγαίνεις στο σεργιάνι
Νά κι η γλώσσα πάει ροδάνι

Ξακουσμένη στην Αθήνα

Μα εμείς μαζί σου πάμε
Κι όλοι μας σε αγαπάμε

Μπερναρντίνα, Μπε-ε-ε-ε-ρναντίνα!


----------



## bernardina (Feb 27, 2013)

:lol::lol::up::wub:


----------



## sarant (Feb 27, 2013)

Για τα ονόματα, πέρα από το νήμα που ανέφερε παραπάνω ο Εαρίων, υπάρχουν και άλλα άρθρα στο ιστολόγιο, όπως:

Κωνσταντίνου και Ελένης,
Γιατί τους Κρητικούς τους λένε Μανόληδες.
Φυσικά, πρέπει πάντοτε να παίρνετε υπόψη και τα σχόλια.


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2013)

Από το χωριό μας: Μάσιγκα, Πέρδικα. 
Και μου έχει μείνει μια κυρία Ρωμαλέα, που είχε διαγωνιστεί στο Να η Ευκαιρία με δημοτικά τραγούδια και η οποία βλέπω είχε και δισκογραφική καριέρα.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 27, 2013)

Ψάχνοντας να βρω αν υπάρχουν κι άλλες με το όνομα _Βενετία _που έχει μια γνωστή μου, έπεσα εδώ: Ελληνίδων ονόματα


----------



## bernardina (Feb 27, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Ψάχνοντας να βρω αν υπάρχουν κι άλλες με το όνομα _Βενετία _που έχει μια γνωστή μου, έπεσα εδώ: Ελληνίδων ονόματα



Βενετία είχα μια θειά, θιός σ'χωρέσ' τη. Για πλάκα, κάποιοι φίλοι την έλεγαν Φλωρεντία.


----------



## Earion (Feb 27, 2013)

*Μπίλιω*. Από το Χαραλαμπία, αν και αγνοώ τη διαδικασία.

Αργά μιλούσες μπρος στον ήλιο
και τώρα είναι σκοτάδι
κι ήσουν της μοίρας μου το υφάδι
συ, που θα λέγαν Μπίλιω. 

Γιώργος Σεφέρης. Από τη _Στροφή_.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2013)

Σε άλλη εκδοχή, η Μπή(ί)λιω βγαίνει και από την Πηνελόπη, που γιορτάζεται επίσης με τις 40 Παρθένες (Χάιδω, Ακριβή κλπ).


----------



## SBE (Feb 28, 2013)

Ορσαλία. 
Έχω γνωρίσει μία. Μόνο. Αλλά δεν είναι και τόσο άγνωστο μάλλον, η γιαγιά μου αναφερόταν σε κάποια μουρλο-Ορσαλία, που και που.


----------



## Earion (Feb 28, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Βενετία είχα μια θειά, θιός σ'χωρέσ' τη. Για πλάκα, κάποιοι φίλοι την έλεγαν Φλωρεντία.



Και Βενετία  υπάρχει και Φλωρεντία  και Μόσχα (επίτηδες, γι' αυτό που εννοεί, όχι Μόσχω, Μοσχούλα).

Και από την Πανωραία > *Πανώρια*, ο ήρωας της Επανάστασης Πανουργιάς (Είναι γνωστό το περιστατικό, ότι ο νουνός του νόμιζε πως είναι τάχα κορίτσι --δεν είχε δει το μωρό--, και από τη στιγμή που ξεστόμισε το όνομα, «Πανώργια», δεν γινόταν να το πάρει πίσω --σκληρές εποχές τότε, άκαμπτες).

Και απ' αυτόν ο απόγονός του, στρατηγός Πανουργιάς Πανουργιάς.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 28, 2013)

Έχω ακούσει Σικελία, Θωριανή, ενώ έχω συγγενικό πρόσωπο Γεσθημανή (όπως επίσης και Κλεοπάτρα, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι και τόσο σπάνιο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 28, 2013)

Από πού βγαίνει το Θωριανή;


----------



## cougr (Feb 28, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μαγκαφούλα, Βακίνα, Γκιούλα. Από πού προέρχονται; Το Γκιούλα μοιάζει να έχει τουρκική ρίζα, αλλά μήπως θα μπορούσε να προέρχεται από τη νεραγκ(ι)ούλα;



re:Βακίνα

Καστροφυλακίνα = Όπως φαίνεται είναι όνομα βαπτιστικό και θεωρώ προφανές ότι είναι η αρχική μορφή του ονόματος ‘‘Καστροβακίνα’’,το οποίο από τις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα έγινε ‘‘*Βακίνα*’’ και για την ετυμολογία του οποίου κυκλοφορούν δύο εκδοχές: Η μια, ‘‘κολακευτική’’, ότι προέρχεται από τις Λατινικές λέξεις Kastro και Regina, Καστρορεγγίνα (= Βασίλισσα του Κάστρου) > Καστροβακίνα, η άλλη, ‘‘απαξιωτική’’, ότι προέρχεται από την Ελληνική λέξη Γκαστριά και την Λατινική Vaccina, Γκαστροβατσίνα (= αγελαδινή εγκυμοσύνη) > Καστροβακίνα. Η ύπαρξη όμως, σε παλιότερες εποχές, του βαπτιστικού ονόματος Καστροφυλακίνα, οδηγεί πιστεύω αβίαστα στην ετυμολογία του ονόματος ‘‘Καστροβακίνα’’. (8) να την καριστηρίση = Συνηθισμένη έκφραση σε δικαιοπρακτικά έγγραφα του 18ου και 19ου αι., που από τα συμφραζόμενα φαίνεται ότι σημαίνει ‘’να της αμφισβητήσει την ιδιοκτησία’’. (Τούρκ. kariştirmak = ανακατεύω, συγχύζω, ταράζω, χαλάω.) (9) άσπρα = χρήματα (10) Χρ = Συνηθισμένο μονόγραμμα στο τέλος τέτοιων εγγράφων, ιδίως όταν ο γραφέας είναι ιερωμένος. Προφανώς παραπέμπει στο ‘’Χριστός’’. -(Πηγή)


----------



## cougr (Feb 28, 2013)

Και μερικά ονόματα από την Κω (και των γύρω νησιών):

Ανθούσα, Αρχοντού (Αρχοντιά), Βασιλικό (Βασιλική), Γιακουμής (Ιάκωβος), Γιαννιό (Γιάννης), Γιαννούλι (Γιαννούλα), Διασουνιό (Διονυσία), Κακούλι (Κυριακή-Κυριακούλι-Κακούλι), Καλλιό (Καλλιόπη), Κατερινιό, Κατέ (Κατερίνα), Κοντή (Κωνσταντίνα), Μαλαματένη, Μαλάμω, Μαργιέτα, Μερόπη, Πανορμίτης, Πλουσό (Πλουσία), Σαβό (Ελισάβετ) Σταυροθέα, Στέλλια (Στυλιανή), Σκευοφύλακας, Τουλί (Ανθούλα), Φραζής/Φραντζής (Φρατζέσκος), Φραγκούλης/α, Φερεζούλα, Χαμπής (Χαράλαμπος), Χριστοφιλίνα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2013)

Μέχρι στιγμής δεν τα είδα να αναφέρονται:
Αστυάναξ (Στιάνκας)
Αφέντρα
Μάχη
Συρματένια


----------



## Marinos (Feb 28, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Μέχρι στιγμής δεν τα είδα να αναφέρονται:
> Αστυάναξ (Στιάνκας)
> Αφέντρα
> Μάχη
> Συρματένια



Το Αστυάναξ ήταν αρσενικό την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα. Α, δεν λέμε μόνο για γυναικεία; Ας βάλουμε τότε και τον Ακίνδυνο.
Η Μάχη, πάντως, δεν θα το πεις και σπάνιο: έχω και ξαδέρφη (από το Ανδρομάχη).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2013)

Νόμιζα ήταν αυτονόητο το ότι μιλάμε και για αντρικά ονόματα, Μαρίνε. :)


----------



## Marinos (Feb 28, 2013)

Ε, τότε είναι αξιοσημείωτο πόσο περισσότερα είναι τα θηλυκά σπάνια ονόματα!


----------



## sarant (Feb 28, 2013)

Aυτό το Στιάνκας που υποτίθεται ότι είναι το χαϊδευτικό του Αστυάνακτα, πού ακούγεται; Και πού ξέρουμε ότι προέρχεται από εκεί;


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 28, 2013)

@ Δρ., δεν έχω ιδέα από που βγαίνει (πάντως αυτός είναι ο βαφτιστικός του τύπος)

Θυμήθηκα επίσης ότι είχα συμμαθήτρια Ζαμπία.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2013)

sarant said:


> Aυτό το Στιάνκας που υποτίθεται ότι είναι το χαϊδευτικό του Αστυάνακτα, πού ακούγεται; Και πού ξέρουμε ότι προέρχεται από εκεί;


Το ξέρουμε επειδή ξέρουμε τον ίδιο τον άνθρωπο: http://11888.ote.gr/web/guest/white-pages/search?who=Αστυάναξ&where=Πετρούσσα, Προσοτσάνη. Και δεν "υποτίθεται", Στιάνκα τον φωνάζουμε στο χωριό.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2013)

Σόρι δεν έδωσα σωστό σύνδεσμο πριν, είναι 7 οι εγγραφές για Αστυάνακτες στην περιοχή: http://11888.ote.gr/web/guest/white-pages/search?who=Αστυάναξ&where=Προσοτσάνη, Δράμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 28, 2013)

Με το συμπάθιο, κιόλας, για τους ανθρώπους αλλά λόγω της περιοχής, μήπως πρόκειται για «εξελληνισμένο» σλαβικό ή εξελληνισμό εξαναγκασμένου σλαβικού; Επειδή βλέπω πολλές Stiank-ες στο νέτι...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2013)

Δόκτωρ, υπάρχει βουλγάρικο γυναικείο όνομα Станка (_Στάνκα_). Εγώ δεν είπα όμως αυτό· είπα ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι βαφτισμένοι Αστυάνακτες (κι έδωσα και τις σχετικές αποδείξεις — να 'ναι καλά ο ΟΤΕ, δηλαδή) και πρόσθεσα ότι τους φωνάζουμε Στιάνκες. Αυτά λοιπόν που έχω πει ως τώρα, ισχύουν.


----------



## sarant (Feb 28, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Το ξέρουμε επειδή ξέρουμε τον ίδιο τον άνθρωπο: http://11888.ote.gr/web/guest/white-pages/search?who=Αστυάναξ&where=Πετρούσσα, Προσοτσάνη. Και δεν "υποτίθεται", Στιάνκα τον φωνάζουμε στο χωριό.



Μωρέ μπράβο! 
Και πώς εξηγείται ότι στην Πετρούσα και στην Προσωτσάνη συγκεντρώνονται όλοι σχεδόν οι Αστυάνακτες της Ελλάδας;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2013)

sarant said:


> Μωρέ μπράβο! Και πώς εξηγείται ότι στην Πετρούσα και στην Προσωτσάνη συγκεντρώνονται όλοι σχεδόν οι Αστυάνακτες της Ελλάδας;


Νόμιζα ότι το θέμα μας είναι τα σπάνια ονόματα, εξ ου και η σχετική συνεισφορά· για την προέλευση του καθενός θα μας τα πείτε εσείς (όχι μόνο εσύ προσωπικά, sarant, αλλά κι όποιος άλλος έχει ασχοληθεί) που τα γνωρίζετε πολύ καλύτερα από εμάς. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 28, 2013)

Ζαζ, όπως είδες, ρωτάω και σε άλλα ονόματα για την προέλευσή τους. Τι Λεξιλογία θα ήμασταν αν δεν ρωτάγαμε;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2013)

Δόκτωρ, όσα ήξερα τα κατέθεσα — δεν είχα κάτι άλλο συμπληρωματικό να προσθέσω. Αλλά φυσικά κι εμένα μ' ενδιαφέρει να μάθω περισσότερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 28, 2013)

Αυτό που σκέφτηκα είναι ότι μπορεί σε κάποια από τις βουλγαρικές κατοχές της περιοχής να (εξ)αναγκάστηκε ή να θέλησε αυτοβούλως (για να καλύψουμε όλα τα ενδεχόμενα) κάποιος πρόγονος να βαφτίσει (ή να το φωνάζει, το ίδιο κάνει) το αγόρι του Stanko και μετά να το δήλωσε (με τη βοήθεια κάποιου μορφωμένου στην περιοχή) σε Αστυάνακτα. Αλλά υποθέτω ότι αυτό είναι θέμα οικογενειακής μικροϊστορίας περισσότερο...


----------



## SBE (Feb 28, 2013)

Δεν βλέπω που είναι το παράδοξο να θέλει να εξελληνίσει το σλαβικό όνομα κάποιος κάνοντάς το υποκοριστικό σε ελληνικό όνομα. Ο Πορτοκαλισμός δεν είναι σπάνιο φαινόμενο. Και μπορώ να φανταστώ τον παπά να λεέι τι Στάνκος και πράσινα άλογα; Αστυάναξ λέγεται το παιδί. Κι αν όπου Στάνκος βάλουμε Άγης/ Αλέκος/ Πότης και όπου Αστυάναξ βάλουμε Αγησίλαος/ Αλέξανδρος/ Παναγιώτης, το ίδιο δεν είναι; 

ΥΓ Και καταντάει κουραστική η υπόθεση. Κάτι Έλληνες που ήξερα, σλαβομακεδονικής καταγωγής, από αυτούς που οι προπαπούδες τους είχαν εξελληνίσει τα ονόματά τους, το έβρισκαν προσβλητικό να τους θεωρεί κανείς μη-Έλληνες, και είχαν δίκιο οι άνθρωποι. Είναι παράδοξο, όταν παράλληλα σκιζόμαστε να δείξουμε πόσο ελληνόπουλα είναι τα παιδιά των προσφατων μεταναστών από τις χώρες του τρίτου κόσμου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 28, 2013)

Είπε κανείς εδώ μέσα ότι είναι κάτι παράδοξο;


----------



## Marinos (Feb 28, 2013)

JimAdams said:


> @ Δρ., δεν έχω ιδέα από που βγαίνει (πάντως αυτός είναι ο βαφτιστικός του τύπος)
> 
> Θυμήθηκα επίσης ότι είχα συμμαθήτρια Ζαμπία.



Ζαμπία ήταν (ίσως και είναι) πολύ κοινό στην Κρήτη (Ισαβέλλα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος).


----------



## SBE (Feb 28, 2013)

Η επιμονή, με κάποια ελαφριά ειρωνεία που είδα στα πιο πάνω μηνύματα, δεν μου άρεσε. 

Πίσω στο θέμα μας: αφού θέλετε σπάνια ανδρικά ονόματα, εκ της Αχαΐας ορμώμενοι, ο Σπήλιος, ο Μεντζέλος κι ο Γκολφίνος. 
Ο Γκολφίνος είναι ιταλικό, έμεινε από την ενετοκρατία.
Ο Μεντζέλος λέει η Βίκη είναι παραλλαγή του Μπενιζέλος (που έχει λέει μέσα τον Βενέδικτο κλπ κλπ)
Ο Σπήλιος δεν έχω ιδέα, δεν ξέρω αν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο η μονή Μεγάλου Σπηλαίου.


----------



## Earion (Feb 28, 2013)

Εντάξει οι Αστυάνακτες (που δεν καταλαβαίνω τι το ηρωικό ή μεγαλοπρεπές έχουν, αφού ο κάτοχος του ονόματος ήταν ένα μωρό που βρήκε φριχτό τέλος), ας επανέλθουμε στις Δωδεκανήσιες (και όχι μόνο).

Cougr, το Βακίνα χαϊδευτικά είναι Βακώ (Βακώ Γεωργιάδου ήταν παλιά εκφωνήτρια της ΕΡΤ).
Από τα ονόματα που παραθέτεις αναρωτιέμαι για τα: 

Βασιλικό (<Βασιλική)
Διασουνιό (<Διονυσία)
Καλλιό (<Καλλιόπη)
Κατερινιό (<Κατερίνα), 
Πλουσό (<Πλουσία)
Σαβό (<Ελισάβετ) 

αν θα πρέπει να γράφονται με τελικό ωμέγα, όπως το Μαλάμω,

αν και πάλι θα μπορούσε να πει υποστηρίξει κανείς ότι με τον υποκορισμό άλλαξαν γένος, έγιναν ουδέτερα, και γράφονται με όμικρον, π.χ. *το *Κατερινιό.

Το ίδιο και γι' αυτά που λήγουν σε --ούλι (Γιαννούλι, Κακούλι)

Το Σαβώ, από το Ελισάβετ, υφίσταται περαιτέρω υποκορισμό και γίνεται Σαβούλα.
Επιπλέον το Ελισάβετ δίνει και άλλο υποκοριστικό: Λισαβού.

Υ.Γ. 1. Ναι, SBE, ο Σπήλιος είναι ο ταγμένος στην Παναγία του Μεγάλου Σπηλαίου.

Υ.Γ. 2. Η Ιαβέλα > Ιζαμπέλα δίνει το χαϊδευτικό Ζαμπέλα. Υπάρχει και επώνυμο μητρωνυμικό Ζαμπέλας (< της Ζαμπέλας).
Το Ζαμπία και Ζαμπέα είναι παραφθορές του Ζαμπέτα (εξ ου και το μητρωνυμικό Ζαμπέτας) και αυτό από το Ελιζαμπέτα. Άρα πάλι στις Ελισάβετ πέφτουμε.


----------



## SBE (Feb 28, 2013)

Earion said:


> Cougr, το Βακίνα χαϊδευτικά είναι Βακώ (Βακώ Γεωργιάδου ήταν παλιά εκφωνήτρια της ΕΡΤ).



Πω, πω! Εγώ Μακώ το άκουγα. Όπως οι φανέλες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 28, 2013)

*Μακώ* Γεωργιάδου (Μαρία Κωνσταντίνα)


----------



## Earion (Feb 28, 2013)

Ωπ! Έχετε δίκιο. Εγώ βαριάκουγα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2013)

Earion said:


> [...]Από τα ονόματα που παραθέτεις αναρωτιέμαι για τα:
> 
> Βασιλικό (<Βασιλική)
> Διασουνιό (<Διονυσία)
> ...


 Ακριβώς. 
To Καλλιοπό, το Ουρανιό, το Πολυμνιό [θείες μου· στη μάνα μου, την Κουάρτα, ο παππούς (κι ο παπάς) βαρέθηκε τις Μούσες (ευτυχώς, γιατί το Τερψιχορʒιό θα το 'στελναν σ' άλλο χωρʒιό) και μόνο τότε, η τέταρτη, η όχι μουσονομασμένη, του βγήκε με μουσικό αυτί]. Και το Ρηνιό, το Αριαδνιό, το Κατινιό, το Μαριό (Μαρʒιό), το Αννιό κλπ., κι από την άλλη το Νικολιό, το Γιωργιό (ʒιορʒιό), το Μανωλιό, το Γιαννιό (ʒιαννιό, ανδρικό και γυναικείο), το Σηφαλιό (του Σήφη < Ιωσήφ). Ε, ναι, στην Κρήτη το επίκοινο είναι συνήθως το ουδέτερο. Ήκουσές, Πελαʒία μου, ετούτα τα μαντάτα, τα ονόματα πώς γίνουνται σ' άλλων ανθρώπω στράτα;


----------



## Earion (Feb 28, 2013)

Επιτέλους, Δαεμάνε, τι θέλεις να πεις συγκαλυμμένα; Ότι είσαστε τόσο φοβεροί τύποι εκεί κάτω στην Κρήτη, που έχετε τα πιο ασυνήθιστα ονόματα; :devil:

Ε, λοιπόν θα σε κοντράρω. Ανοίγω τα χαρτιά μου: 

Έχετε Κερούκα (από το Αγγελού);
Έχετε Αληθινή; Αργέντα και Αργεντού;
Αμυγδάλω; Αρχοντού;
Αννού και Αννιώ και Αννέζα;
Ανάστα;
Αμερσούδα (απ' το Μυρσίνη);
Ελίκα (απ' το Ελένη);
Φημίκα (απ' το Ευφημία);
Πιπίνα και Πεπούκα (< Δέσποινα);
Σοβράνα, Σοβρανέτα και Σουβρού;

Γεστημανή; (σαν τη μάνα του Καζαντζίδη)
Περμαχούλα; (από την Παναγία Υπέρμαχο, τη Υπερμάχω...)
Εργίνη και Αργίνη και Αργίνα; (που ακούγονται στις οικογένειες Μπενάκη και Ζάννα)

Μπενού (από το Μπένος < Μπενέτος < Μπενεντέτος);
Βελισσού (από το Βελισαρού < Βελισάριος);

Ζωρζού και Ζουζού;
Σουσού; (όχι τη Μαντάμ, από το Σουσάνα)
Γιαγκού (από το Γιάγκος) και Γιαγκούλα (εξ ου και ο λήσταρχος Γιαγκούλας);

Και παραπάνω, που είπα ότι απ' το Ζαμπέλα, Ζαμπελού, βγαίνει ο Ζαμπέλας κι ο Ζαμπέλης, ξέχασα να πω και ο Ζαμπέλιος (ο Σπυρίδων)


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2013)

...
Φοβεροί όι, όποιος φοβάται τζοι, δεν κατέει τα κουμπιά ντως.
 Φοβερή όμως είναι μια ιστορία με μια γιαγιά Πιπίνα (Δέσποινα, μορφοδέσποινα στα νιάτα τζη, κρίνοντας από τις παλιές κιτρινοκαφετιές φωτογραφίες που είχαμε δει, πολλές απ' αυτές τυπωμένες στην πίσω όψη καρτ-ποστάλ) που πολύ πριν τα τελευταία τζη, η καημένη μούδε θώρειενε καλά μούδε γρικούσε. 
Πάει μετά από χρόνια στο χωριό το μικρανίψι της ο Διονύσης. Κατεβαίνει ο Διονύσης από την πλατέα, ψηλά στο χωριό, και στον κατήφορο πετυχαίνει τη μεγαλοθειά του την Πιπίνα ν' ανεβαίνει τον ανηφορά ζάλο-ζάλο (μισή ώρα ήκαμε ν' ανεβεί μιαν κατοστή μέτρα, η κακομοίτσα). Τονε θωρεί καλά-καλά, ξύνει νοερά την κεφαλή τζη και με τα πολλά κάτι αστράφτει ξαφνικά στο παλιοκαιρισμένο τζη μνημονικό και του λέει: «Παάναζία μου! Ορέ συ, ο Παναζιώτης τση Δέσποινας είσαι; Ω χαρώ το γω τ' αντράκι μου, εμεγάλωσες, ομόρφυνες! Επρόκοψες, ναι; Καλοπαντρεύτηκες, ήκαμες κοπέλια; Κι ο αξάς σου ο Διονύσης ίντα κάνει, καλά 'ναι;» Πού να κάθεται να εξηγεί ο Διονύσης ότι δεν είναι αυτός που νόμισε η Πιπίνα, αλλά ο πρωτοξάδερφός του για τον οποίο τον ρωτούσε. «Καλά 'μαι, θεια, μόνο ναι. Να 'ρθώ θέλω τ' απόγεμα που θα 'χεις ανάψει τη φωτιά, να μου ψήσεις έναν καφέ οφτό στο τζισβέ, να με κεράσεις και πατούδο να σου τα πω όλα τα σούφερα», τση λέει και μολέρνει στον κατήφορο. 
Μετά από λίγο, ξανανεβαίνει ο Διονύσης στην πλατέα από τον πίσω δρόμο να πάρει κάτι που 'χε ξεχάσει. Παίρνει πάλι τον κατήφορο και πετυχαίνει πάλι την Πιπίνα καμιά πενηνταρά μέτρα παραπάνω από κει που την άφησε την προηγούμενη φορά. Μόλις τονε θωρεί η Πιπίνα, ολόχαρη χιμά πάνω του και τον αγκαλιάζει: «Ω χαρώ το γω τ' αντράκι μου το Διονύση! Μούδε μισή ώρα δεν επέρασε που ήβρηκα παέ τον αξά σου τον Παναζιώτη!» 
Ώρα της καλή εκεί που βρίσκεται.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2013)

Εμένα πάντως τη (μικρασιάτισσα) γιαγιά μου τη Δέσποινα τη φωνάζανε και Νεσπούνκα. :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2013)

...
Οντόπικ τώρα, και για να ξεφύγω από τις τοπικιστικές κόντρες ;-\, ονόματα γυναικών που γνώρισα εδώ, όπως μου 'ρχονται. 
Εκτός από την Αγορή και τη Γραμματική, τη Σουλτάνα, τη Ματρόνα και τη Λελούδω: η Παγώνα, η Τρυγόνα, η Περιστέρα, η Ηώ, η Ανατολή και η Ευρώπη.


----------



## cougr (Mar 1, 2013)

Earion said:


> [...]Cougr, το Βακίνα χαϊδευτικά είναι Βακώ (Βακώ Γεωργιάδου ήταν παλιά εκφωνήτρια της ΕΡΤ).
> Από τα ονόματα που παραθέτεις αναρωτιέμαι για τα:
> 
> Βασιλικό (<Βασιλική)
> ...



Με πρόλαβε ο daeman αλλά και στην Κω, στον καθημερινό λόγο τουλάχιστο, αντί του θηλυκού τύπου χρησιμοποιείται πιο συχνά το ουδέτερο αυτών των ονομάτων.


----------



## Earion (Mar 1, 2013)

Cougr, (#24), για το Βακίνα και Βακώ διαφωνώ με τον κύριο Δ. Ζερβό. Μου φαίνονται πολύ τραβηγμένες οι ετυμολογήσεις του. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σχέση έχει η Ρεγγίνα με τη Βακίνα, και χαμογελώ με την απίθανη σύνδεση γκαστριάς και βατσίνας. (Βατσίνα είναι ο εμβολιασμός, αυτό που κάνουμε στα δέντρα, αργότερα απέκτησε και την έννοια του εμβολιασμού στους ανθρώπους. Βατσινάρης είναι αυτός που το κάνειως επάγγελμα. Υπάρχει και ως επώνυμο).

Πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται να είναι η Βακίνα το αντίστοιχο θηλυκό του Βάκης. Και το Βάκης είναι υποκοριστικό του Γιακωβάκης. (Αυτό το τελευταίο το θεωρούσα αυταπόδεικτο μέχρι κάποτε που έμαθα ότι Βάκης είναι το χαϊδευτικό του Σταύρου Ξαρχάκου. Ώστε υπάρχει και αυτή η πιθανότητα, Σταυράκης > Βάκης).

Γενικότερα ένα μεγάλο θέμα προς εξέταση είναι ο εκθηλυσμός των καταρχήν αντρικών βαφτιστικών και αντίστοιχα ο εξανδρισμός των κατεξοχήν θηλυκών. Διότι πρέπει να τιμούν και τα δύο φύλα τον επώνυμο άγιο, ή, με άλλη διατύπωση, πρέπει να μπορούν οι οικογένειες να βαφτίζουν με το τιμώμενο όνομα παιδιά και των δύο φύλων.

Έτσι υπάρχει για τον Ανδριανό το αντίστοιχο θηλυκό Ανδριανή ή Αντριάνα.
Για τον Στυλιανό η Στυλιανή, για τον Σπυρίδωνα η Σπυριδούλα. Για το Σταύρο η Σταυρούλα και η Σταυριανή, για τον Πέτρο η Πέτρα και Πετράντα.
Αντίστροφα, από την Παρασκευή βγήκε ο Παρασκευάς, από τη Βενετία ο Βενέτης.

Με αυτή τη λογική εξηγώ πρώτα πρώτα τη Θεολογία (θηλυκό του Θεολόγος, Θεολόγης), κι έπετα κατ' επέκταση τη Γραμματική και τη Νομική, και απαντώ έμμεσα στην παρατήρηση του Δόκτορα ότι



drsiebenmal said:


> Η πρώτη Γραμματική θα βγήκε από την κολυμπήθρα της με τις ελπίδες κάποιων προοδευτικών ανθρώπων να σπουδάσει το κορίτσι τους, να γίνει γραμμάτισσα (ή γραμματικιά ή Γραμματική, πες την όπως είναι το σωστό παππούλη, την ευχή σου νάχει).... )


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 1, 2013)

Το Βάκης σαν χαϊδευτικό του Σταύρος είναι συχνό στην Μεσσηνία (δεν ξέρω αν εκτείνεται σ'ολη την Πελοπόν.) 
Για να παραμείνουμε στα ανδρικά, είχα γνωρίσει έναν Ρουσέτο (δεν ξέρω αν έγραφε διπλό κάποιο από τα σύμφωνα), όπως και Δρακούλη, αλλά για το δεύτερο έχει σίγουρα κάτι αναφέρει παλιότερα ο Σαραντ. 

Ηω, είχα καθηγήτρια.


----------



## sarant (Mar 1, 2013)

Τον ίδιο Ρουσέτο έχουμε γνωρίσει; Εγώ είχα έναν συμμαθητή στην Ιωνίδειο με το όνομα αυτό. Τον λέγαμε όλοι Ροσέτο, αλλά επισήμως ήταν Ρουσέτος. Μπορεί με διπλό σίγμα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 1, 2013)

Ρουσ(σ)έτος είναι όνομα αλλά και επώνυμο. 
Ως όνομα το έχω ακούσει στα Κουφονήσια, ως επίθετο (με δύο σίγμα) σε κάποια επιγραφή επί της λεωφόρου Κηφισίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2013)

Θα είναι από τον άγιο Ιωάννη τον Ρώσο, της Εύβοιας, μάλλον...


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 1, 2013)

@Sarant

Χωρίς να σε χαρακτηρίζω μεγάλο (ηλικιακά), αυτός που λέω ήταν κάπως μικρότερος για να ήταν συμμαθητής σου! ;)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 1, 2013)

Το Βάκης είναι υποκοριστικό και του Σάββα. Σαββάκης > Βάκης.


----------



## cougr (Mar 1, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι γνωρίζω μερικούς Παρασκευάδες που το υποκοριστικό τους είναι Βάκης.

Έχω και μία πελάτισσα που λέγεται Διαλεχτή.


----------



## sarant (Mar 1, 2013)

JimAdams said:


> @Sarant
> 
> Χωρίς να σε χαρακτηρίζω μεγάλο (ηλικιακά), αυτός που λέω ήταν κάπως μικρότερος για να ήταν συμμαθητής σου! ;)



Άρα υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον δύο Ρουσέτοι, ο ένας έφηβος :)


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 1, 2013)

Κύριε Πρέσβη, μας κακομαθαίνετε.... 

Έχω γνωρίσει επίσης κανα-δυο Αλίνες, αλλά υποψιάζομαι μήπως είναι απλά χαϊδευτικό.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 4, 2013)

Ο Δόκτωρ ανέφερε στην αρχή το τουρκικό Ναζλί, αλλά στην Ελλάδα έχουμε το Ναζλού (έτσι κόρη οικογενειακής φίλης).


----------



## Earion (Apr 11, 2013)

*Γεύσω Παπαδάκη* (από Γεθσημανή)






Γεύσω Παπαδάκη. _Μοναχικό δέντρο_


----------



## sarant (Apr 26, 2013)

Στην αρχή του νήματος είχε αναφερθεί το σπάνιο όνομα Μαγκαφούλα (ως κασιώτικο), εκφράστηκε εύλογη απορία για την προέλευσή του, αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, απ'όσο μπόρεσα να δω, εκτός αν μου ξέφυγε.

Σήμερα δόθηκε η απάντηση στο ιστολόγιομ, από τον φίλο Πέπε (που γράφει και εδώ):
Από αυτό το καφάσι (το κεφάλι) προήλθε το παρατσούκλι κάποιου Βυζαντινού αυτοκράτορα, Μαγκαφάς (μαν-καφάς = κεφάλας, μεγαλοκέφαλος). Επειδή μπορεί μεν να μην είναι κολακευτικό, δεν είχε όμως ετυμολογική διαφάνεια, τελικά του έμεινε μόνο η αυτοκρατορική δόξα και όχι η πραγματική σημασία, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει κύριο όνομα. Έτσι στην Κάρπαθο υπάρχουν πολλές Μαγκαφούλες (που σε κάθε μη Καρπάθιο ακούγονται απαίσιες!).
Όμως στις τελευταίες γενιές υπάρχει μια τάση εκσυγχρονισμού – εξωραϊσμού, ακόμη και στη συντηρητική Κάρπαθο. Έτσι τα κορίτσια που πρέπει, κατά το απαράβατο έθιμο, να πάρουν το όνομα της γιαγιάς Φούλας (Μαγκαφούλας) πλέον συχνά γίνονται Σοφίες – Φούλες.

http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/04/24/220turkish/#comment-169480


----------



## bernardina (Apr 26, 2013)

sarant said:


> Επειδή μπορεί μεν να μην είναι κολακευτικό, δεν είχε όμως ετυμολογική διαφάνεια, τελικά του έμεινε μόνο η αυτοκρατορική δόξα και όχι η πραγματική σημασία, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει κύριο όνομα. Έτσι στην Κάρπαθο υπάρχουν πολλές Μαγκαφούλες (που σε κάθε μη Καρπάθιο ακούγονται απαίσιες!)


Και σε κάποιους Καρπάθιους/ες απαίσιες ακούγονται. :devil:


----------



## Earion (Apr 26, 2013)

— Μάνα, μάνα . . . 
— Τι γιε μ’;
— Ήφεραν το κάλεσμα για τα βαφτίσια;
Το ερώτημα δεν ήταν για να βεβαιωθεί αλλά για ν’ ανοίξει την κουβέντα.
— Το ’φεραν (του απολογήθηκε η γριά) κι αύριου θα πας να βαφτί’εις . . .
Κι ύστερα από λίγο τον ρώτησε αυτή χαμηλά:
— Το συλλουγίστηκες τ’ όνουμα;
— Δε μπόρεσα να βρω κανένα. Συλλουγίστηκα, συλλουγίστηκα σήμερα ούλη την μέρα, μα τίποτας δεν ηύρα. Αυτή η συλλουγή μ’ έκανε να χάσω τρεις λαγοί και καμιά δεκαριά περδίκια. Η νους μ’ δούλευε για τ’ όνουμα κι οι λαγοί και τα περδίκια σκορπούσαν από μπρουστά μ’. Ό,τι έβαλα με το νου μ’ είναι μέσα στο σπίτ’ του κουμπάρου. Και πώς να μην είναι μέσα σ’ αυτό το σπίτι όλα τα ουνόματα του κόσμ’ αφού έχ’ σαράντα νοματαίοι φαμιλιά, μικροί μεγάλοι;[SUP]1[/SUP] Ηύρα το διάουλό μ’ μ’ αυτή την Πατσιώρω[SUP]2[/SUP] σήμερα τι όνουμα να της βγάλου! Ούλ’ την ελπίδα την έβαλα σ’ εσένα τώρα, να μ’ αραδιάσεις κάμπουσα ουνόματα, και να διαλέξου ένα.
— Άκου, γιε μ’! (του είπε η γριά, ακουμπώντας αναπαυτικότερα). Τα ουνόματα είναι άμμος της Σαλαμπριάς. [SUP]3[/SUP] Θα σε μάθω έναν τρόπο ν’ αραδιάζεις ό,τι ουνόματα θέλ’ς.
— Πε μ’ ντε, να ησυχάσ’ η νους μ’!
— Πρώτα πρώτα, παιδί μ’, ν’ αρχινάς από τα ουνόματα της ομορφιάς, γιατί η ομορφιά σκλαβώνει και βασιλιάδες, που λέει κι η λόγους: *Γραμμάτω*, *Κρουστάλλω*, *Λάμπρω*, *Μόρφω*, *Σουλτάνα *. . .
Ύστερα από την ομορφιά έρχεται η αρχοντιά:
*Αρχόντω*, *Αφέντω*, *Ευγένω*.
Ύστερα από τη αρχοντιά έρχεται η πολυτιμοσύνη:
*Αργυρώ*, *Ασήμω*, *Διαμάντω*, *Ζαφείρω*, *Μαργάρω*, *Πολυτίμη*, *Σμαράγδω*, *Χρυσή*.
Ύστερα από την πολυτίμια έρχονται τ’ άνθια. Κι αυτά μοιάζ’ν τα διαμάντια και τα μαργαριτάρια:
*Ανθή*, *Ανθεμία*, *Γαρουφαλιά*, *Πασκάλω*.
Τ’ άνθια έχ’ν λογής λογιών χρώματα. Ουνόματα των ανθιών:
*Ξάθω*, *Καστάνω*, *Κοκκίνω*.
Τα χρώματα τα κεντούν με ράμματα. Ουνόματα των ραμματιών:
*Βαμπούλω*, *Μετάξω *. . .
Τα ράμματα τα χρειάζονται αρσενικοί και θηλυκοί. Ουνόματα αρσενικοθήλυκα:
*Ανάργιω*, *Βάγγιω*, *Κωστάντω*, *Σταύρω*, *Φώτω *. . .
Οι άντρες κι οι γυναίκες κόβουν τα δέντρα. Ουνόματα των δεντριών:
*Δάφνη*, *Κυδωνιά*, *Κερασίνα*, *Λεμονιά*, *Μηλιά*, *Μυγδάλω*, *Ρόιδω*, *Τρανταφ’λλιά*.
Στα δέντρα απάνω κάθονται τα πουλιά. Ουνόματα πουλιών:
*Γεράκω*, *Περδίκω*, *Περιστέρα*, *Παγόνα*, *Τρυγόνα*.
Από τα πουλιά, που είν’ ευχημένα από τον Μεγαλοδύναμο να τρών’ χωρίς να σπέρ’ν και να θερίζ’ν, ας έρθουμι στα ουνόματα τ’ς ευκής:
*Ακρίβω *— να ’ναι μοναχοκόρ’ κι ακριβή, και να δώκ’ πουλλά η γαμπρός[SUP]4[/SUP] — *Αγόρω *— να φέρ’ αγόρια — *Ζώγω *— να ζήσ’ — *Ξαρμενιά *— να ξαρμεχτεί η μάνα τ’ και να μην κάνει άλλα παιδιά πλιο — *Σταμάτω *— να σταματήσ’ν τα κορίτσια — *Σταμπούλω *— ν’ αξιωθεί να πάει στην Πόλη — *Χάιδω *— να ’ναι χαϊδεμένη.
Τ’ς ευκές, παιδί μ’, πάντα η Παναγιά — προσκυνούμε τη χάρη τ’ς — (ανασηκώθηκε και σταυροκοπήθηκε) τ’ς ακούει. Ας έρθουμι και στα ουνόματα της Μεγαλόχαρης:
*Δέσπω*, *Μαρία*, *Μάρω*, *Πανάγιω*, *Παναγίτσα*, *Περμάχω*.
Όποιος πιστεύει την Παναγιά έχει πάντα τη χαρά στην καρδιά τ’.
Ας έρθουμι τώρα και στα ουνόματα της χαράς:
*Γελασίνα *. . .
— Ένα όνουμα μοναχά έχει η χαρά, μάνα; (Ρώτησε η Γκουντής μ’ απορία)
— Πάντα, παιδί μ’, η έρμη η χαρά είναι λίγη σ’ αυτόν τον κόσμο . . . 

-------------------------------------------------------
[1] Σ’ ένα σπίτι στο Μεσδάνι υπάρχει μια φαμίλια, του Αθ. Αγγελούση, με 47 νοματαίους.
[2] Τ’ αβάφτιστο, όταν είναι αρσενικό, το λεν *Πατσιώρη*, κι όταν είναι θηλυκό, *Πατσιώρω*.
[3] Σαλαμπριά λέγεται ο Πηνειός.
[4] Στον κάμπο της Θεσσαλίας οι γαμπροί δίνουν προίκα στες νυφάδες, και δε ζητούν· την καλή νύφη την παίρνει εκείνος που τάξει τα πλιότερα.

Χρήστος Χρηστοβασίλης. «Τα βαφτίσια». Από τα: _Διηγήματα θεσσαλικά_. Αθήνα: Τυπ. Ανέστη Κωνσταντινίδη, 1900, σ. 48-51. Με ορθογραφικές επεμβάσεις δικές μου.


----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2013)

...
«Κι τι του θέλ' τ' όνουμα η τσούπρα;» αρώτηξ' η Γκουντής μπαϊλντ'σμένους. «Σάματς θα βαστήξ' πουλύ του θ'κό τς;»
Διότι:

Οι γυναίκες μετά το γάμο τους προσφωνούνταν με το όνομα του συζύγου τους και με κατάληξη _-ινα_ (Νάσινα, Γιάννινα), εκτός κι αν το δικό τους ήταν πάρα πολύ χαρακτηριστικό (Χαρίκλου, Πουλυξένη, Μιταξού). Η χρήση μάλιστα του ονόματος του συζύγου γινόταν σε τέτοιο βαθμό που σιγά σιγά το βαπτιστικό τους ξεχνιόταν εντελώς. Χαρακτηριστικό έχει μείνει το παράδειγμα του μπαρμπα-Τσέλιου που, όταν από κάποια υπηρεσία ανάμεσα στα άλλα στοιχεία τού ζητήθηκε και το όνομα της συζύγου, απάντησε: «Πού θμούμι, 'ρα πιδί, πώς τ' λεν; Ιγώ του ξιαστόχσα. Γράψι αυτούια "Τσέλινα" κι θα πά' να τ' ρουτήξου».

*Αντρικά ονόματα και προσφώνηση των συζύγων τους*

Θανάης, Νάσιους, Νασιούλας, Σιώκας (Θανάσινα, Νάσινα)
Αλέκους, Αλέξ'ς (Αλέξινα)
Αλκιδιάδ'ς, Άλκης (Αλκιδιάδινα)
Ναστάης, Τάσιους (Ναστάσινα, Τάτσινα)
Απουστόλτς, Τόλιους (Απουστόλινα, Τόλινα)
Τέλιους (άγαμους, τελεία.)
Χιλλέας, Χιλιούλτς, Αχιλλάκους (Χιλλέινα) [she is Hellene]
Βάιους, Βαιούλτς, Βαΐκας (Βάινα)
Τσίλιας, Τσιριλάκ'ς, Λάκ'ς (Βασίλινα, Λάκινα)
Γιώργους, Γιουργάκ'ς, Γιουργακούλτς, Γούλης, Γώγους, [Γκόγκους] (Γιώργινα, Γιουργακούλινα)
Μητσιούλας, Μητσιάκους, Τακούλτς, Μήτρους (Μήτσινα, Τάκινα, Μήτρινα)
Βαγγέλτς (Βαγγέλινα)
Μπίδας (Βριπίδινα)
Ζή'ης (Ζήσινα)
Τζίμους, Τζιμούλιας (Θύμνινα, Τζίμινα)
Λίας, Λιάκους, Λιούλας (Λίινα, Λιούλινα)
Λιόλιους (Θουδώρινα, Λιόλινα)
Θουμούλιας (Θουμίνα)
Ιουρδάντς (Ιουρδάνινα)
Γιαννούλτς, Γιάγκους, Γιαννακούλας (Γιάννινα, Γιαννακούλινα)
Κουτσιούλας, Κουτσιαρής, *Γκουντής*, Γκουντούλας, Ντούλας (Κώτσινα, Γκουντίνα, Ντούλινα)
Λαμπρούλτς (Λάμπρινα)
Λιουνίδας (Λιουνίδινα)
Μέλτης (Μέλτινα)
Μίχους (Μιχάλινα)
Νίκλης, Ανκόλας, Γκόλας, Γκουλιάκ'ς, Κουλιός (Νικόλινα, Νικουλάκινα)
Φόντ'ς (Ξινουφόνινα)
Δυσσέας, Τζέσους (Δυσσέινα)
Παναής, Πάνους (Πανάινα)
Πιλουπίδας (Πιλουπίδινα)
Πέτρους (Πέτρινα)
Πουλυχρόντς, Χρόντ'ς, (Χρόνινα)
Στέργιους, Τσέλιους (Τσέλινα)
Σουκράτ'ς, Κακάτ'ς (Σουκράτινα)
Σουτήρ'ς, Σώτους (Σώτινα)
Χούλης (Τηλιμάχινα)
Χαρίλτ'ς, Χαριλάκ'ς (Χαρίλινα)
Κίτσιους, Κιτσιούλας, Κιτσιάρας (Κίτσινα)


*Γυναικεία ονόματα*

Αγάπου
Αγγέλου
Θανάσου, Καϊάσου
Λιξάντρου, Κατσιάνα
Κίτσα 
Τασιά
Αριτή
Αρτέμου
Σπασία, Πασία, Πασιούλα
Αφρουδίτη, Φρυδία
*Βάγια*, Βάια, Βαΐτσα
Βασίλου, Τσίλου, Βασιλκούλα
Γιρακίνα [*Γερακίνα*]
Γιουργίτσα, Γιουργιώ, Γουγώ
Δάφνου
Δέσπου, Δισπούλου
Ρήνου
Λένου, Λινίτσα, Λινούλου, Λινάκου
Λιφτιρία
Λέλα, Βαγγιλή
Βανθία
Αυγένου
Φθυμία, Φτυμία, Θυμιούλου
Φτυχούλα
Φουρσύνα
Ζαχάρου
Ζουγράφου, Ζουγραφούλα [*Ζωγραφιά*]
Ζουή, Ζώιου
Θουδώρου
Θισσαλία [*Θεσσαλία*]
Θιλουγία [*Θεολογία*]
Πάτρα [Κλεοπάτρα]
Κυράτσου [*Κυράτσω*]
Κουστάντου
Μιταξούλα, Μιταξού, Μπούλα [Μεταξία]
Όλουγα, Λόλα [Όλγα]
*Πάτρα*, Πατρούλα
Σταμούλου, Σταμάτου [Σταματία]
Σουτήρα [Σωτήρα]
Τρανταφλιά, Φούλα, Φιλιώ
Φώτου, Φουτούλα
Χάιδου, Χαϊδούλου

Ιωάννης Μιχαήλ Ραπτοτάσιος, «Τα θκά μας» (_Το γλωσσικό ιδίωμα του Διασέλλου [Πάνισιας] και της ευρύτερης περιοχής των Αντιχασίων_), Τρίκαλα, 2009, σελ. 16-20. Μι συμπληρώεις θκές μ', γκρίζις.

Ούι, αρά Ιαρίουνα, σ' απιλουήθκα, ανέσουστα μα δεν έχ'νι σουσμό. Αλιά τ' κι αλί τ' τ' αλτσιάρικου για κουρίτς, του πατσιώρ'κου. Αλιμούρα * τα 'φκιασα τα ουνόματα η αλίχουδους, ταμάμ για βάφτιση, μα αλληλούιασα ντιπ, αντράλα μ' ήρθι. :)

* _βλ._ και βουταρία


----------



## SBE (Apr 27, 2013)

> Τζίμους, Τζιμούλιας (Θύμνινα, Τζίμινα)
> Δυσσέας, Τζέσους (Δυσσέινα)


Δηλαδή κι ο Τζέσι Τζέημς, ο λήσταρχος της Άγριας Δύσης, Έλληνας κι αυτός στην καταγωγή, Οδυσσέας (το Τζίμους είναι Ευθύμιος ή Δημήτριος; ) :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2013)

Ε'ρίονε (#67), Δ'εμάνε (#68):






Με πολλά, πολλά ευχαριστώ!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 27, 2013)

Γιατί μιλάτε Αραμαϊκά, ρε παιδιά; Λόγω των ημερών; 

Πέρα απ' την πλάκα, τώρα, εύγε και στους δύο. Έχω μείνει άφωνη.:up:


----------



## Earion (Apr 27, 2013)

Ιγώ και σαν τι να πω; Σαπό να πω! 






Δαϊμάνε μ’, σιαπέρα που βρέθικις έχ’ς ιγκλιματιστεί, ε; Υπουκλίνουμ’.


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2013)

...
Ιγκλιματίσ'κα, ιγκλιματίσ'κα, ηυτυχώς χουρίς να ιγκλιματίσου. Ιέχου καλούς δασκάλοι, σουστά βουηθήματα κι βουηθάει τ' αυτί μ' (δε βουίζ' ντιπ προυσώρας). Κι ισύ όμους διν πας πίσου, καλά τα κρέν'ς, άξιους. Διν χάν'τι η προυφουρά, πιδούλι μ'. 





Ιέξις δηυτέρα φύσις, ιέξις κι ξιρός μ'. Στα πατρουγουνικά μ' όμους, ανάστα ου Λάζους! 'πιφυλάσσουμι, χρουνιάρ'ς μέρ'ς. 

Δε μι λες; Η Ρόμπης η Ντάουνης η κούτσκους είν' ικιός που μι βγάζ' του καπέλου; Η Σιρλουκχόλμ'ς απ' τη Λόντρα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η συζήτηση άρχισε να ξεδιπλώνεται σε παράλληλα μονοπάτια: στα περίεργα ονόματα, όπως η Τσαμπίκα (από την Παναγία την Τσαμπίκα της Ρόδου) [...]



Σήμερα διάβασα στο slang.gr, μια ερμηνεία για το τι σημαίνει Τσαμπίκα (γιατί δεν ξέρατε αν το προσέξατε, αυτοαναφορική ήταν η ως τώρα ετυμολογηση του ονόματος). Σύμφωνα με το εκεί λήμμα _Τσαμπίκος_, λοιπόν:

Τσαμπίκος: Κύριο όνομα, διαδεδομένο κυρίως στη Ρόδο από την Παναγία την Τσαμπίκα, προσωνύμιο μιας εικόνας που έβγαζε σπίθες, φωτιές ή αλλιώς τσάμπες [....]

Οπότε περιμένω κάποιαν/κάποιον να επιβεβαιώσει ότι οι σπίθες και φωτιές λέγονται, αλλιώς, τσάμπες... :)


----------



## Earion (May 31, 2013)

*Σουλτανίτσα *και *Πλουμού*, οι δύο πρωταγωνίστριες στο μυθιστόρημα του *Ιάκωβου Πιτζιπιού* _Ο πίθηκος Ξουθ, ή τα ήθη του αιώνος_ (1848).


----------



## pidyo (Jun 2, 2013)

*Μυρώνα*, γυναικείο όνομα που βγαίνει, λέει, από το μυρώνι και όχι από τον Μύρωνα, αν κρίνω από τα ελάχιστα γκουγκλίσματα που πέτυχα, αναζητώντας τον σωστό τονισμό (είχα δει το όνομα με κεφαλαία και έπρεπε να το χρησιμοποιήσω σε επίσημο έγγραφο). Περίπου το 95% των παροξύτονων παραδειγμάτων που βρήκα ήταν παρατονισμοί γνωστού ποπ σταρ.


----------



## Earion (Jun 9, 2013)

Συνεχίζουμε το πρόγραμμά μας με ελαφρά μουσική και τραγούδια:

Από τον Ποταμό Κυθήρων (Πολύ όμορφο χωριό).
Κυράνη (1788), Κεράνα (1842), Κεράνη (1783)

Ρέλια (< Αουρέλια, 1783)

Ανέζα

Τσιτσίλια

Μπενέτα

Σταυριανή

Ζημιώ (1804), Ζημνιώ

Κολφίτζα = Γκολφίτσα (1813)

Σταματική (1846), Σταματικώ (1859)

Ρήγισσα (1845)

Εξακουστή

Βασιλού (1817)

Μεταξού (1770)

Μηλιά

Λυγερή

Τριαντάφυλλη

Ποθητή

Φλουρού (1815)

Χρυσάφω


Πηγή: Καρολίνα Ασλάνη. _Τα ληξιαρχικά βιβλία της ενορίας Αγίου Κοσμά στα Παναρετιάνικα Ποταμού Κυθήρων_. Πρόλογος Ανίτα Παναρέτου. Αθήνα, 2010.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 9, 2013)

Παρότι το νήμα είναι για σύγχρονα ονόματα, ας αναφέρω ότι η διαδικτυακή βάση του Lexicon of Greek Personal Names της Οξφόρδης έχει αρχίσει να δουλεύει, κουτσά-στραβά. Edit: πολύ κουτσά-στραβά, απ' όσο βλέπω. Τουλάχιστον ο κατάλογος, για ξεφύλλισμα, λειτουργεί κανονικά. Edit2: Έχει πλάκα να ψάχνει κανείς για περίεργα αρχαία ονόματα. Π.χ. ένας εκ των διαχειριστών μπορεί να βρει ενδιαφέρον το γεγονός ότι στη Γοργιππία της Μαύρης Θάλασσας μαρτυρούνται καμιά ντουζίνα άτομα που λέγονται Ζαζζούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2013)

Μέχρι ποια εποχή (υποτίθεται ότι) καλύπτει, πιδύε; Βρίσκω ονόματα μέχρι τον 4ο μΧ αιώνα.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 9, 2013)

Περιγραφή του προγράμματος, εδώ. Μέχρι 6ο αι. μ.Χ.


----------



## StellaP (Jun 9, 2013)

Πριν από μερικά χρόνια είχα γνωρίσει κάποια κυρία που την φώναζαν Ρούλα από το Φωστήρα=
Φωστηρούλα = Ρούλα (είχα δει και την ταυτότητά της).


----------



## SBE (Jul 5, 2013)

Ονόματα και πολιτικές πεποιθήσεις εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Nov 13, 2013)

Πέτυχα τυχαία αυτό, και μου έλυσε μερικές απορίες για τα ονόματα των Σκανδιναβών.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2014)

Από σπόντα, εκτός του ότι έμαθα για ένα χρήσιμο βιβλίο (_Τα ελληνικά ανθρωπωνύμια_) πληροφορήθηκα κι αυτό:

Μάλιστα, επισήμανε ότι το όνομα “Νικόλαος”, που θεωρείται χριστιανικό, προέρχεται από την αρχαία Ελλάδα, καθώς δύο στρατηγοί Σπαρτιάτες αναφέρονται ιστορικά με αυτό το όνομα, τον 4ο π.Χ. αιώνα.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/553090/ar...tas-sto-dokimio-toy-syggrafea-n-mpoysoylegkas


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2014)

Τι πάει να πει χριστιανικό όνομα; Αν εξαιρέσουμε ονόματα όπως Χρυσοβαλάντου, Χριστόδουλος κλπ ή τα ονόματα της Π. Διαθήκης, που μας ήρθαν από αλλού, οι πρώτοι χριστιανοί ΑΗΠ από τους μη-χριστιανούς προγόνους τους πήραν τα ονόματά τους.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2014)

Υποθέτω ότι σημαίνει των χριστιανικών χρόνων. Εγώ πάντως αγνοούσα ότι είναι τόσο παλιό το όνομα. (Όχι, περιέργως δεν το είχα ερευνήσει το θέμα!)


----------



## Earion (Jan 27, 2014)

Μου προξενεί έκπληξη, δεν το κρύβω, ότι εκείνος ακριβώς που ξεκίνησε το ωραίο νήμα για τον Ηρώδη δεν θυμάται ότι ο κυριότερος ιστορικός γι' αυτόν είναι ο Νικόλαος ο Δαμασκηνός.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2014)

Έλα, ντε. Τώρα που έψαξα, βρήκα _Νικόλαο_ και στον Θουκυδίδη, αλλά αυτός ήταν πρέσβυς των Λακεδαιμονίων, όχι στρατηγός. Από Σπάρτη μεριά φαίνεται να προέρχεται το όνομα.


----------



## pidyo (May 11, 2014)

Αρχαία ονόματα (από ελαμιτικά μέχρι κελτικά).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2014)

Γουάου, πιδύε! Γουάου!


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2014)

...
The Name Game - Shirley Ellis






Come on everybody 
let's play a game
I bet you I can make a rhyme 
out of anybody's name

Judy!
Judy, Judy, bo-Budy, 
banana-fana fo-Fudy
Fee-fi-mo-Mudy
Judy!


----------



## pidyo (May 19, 2015)

Δεν πρόκειται ακριβώς για περίεργο όνομα, αλλά μου προκαλεί απορία η ορθογραφία του. Το όνομα Αντύπας γράφεται κατά κανόνα με ύψιλον, όχι μόνο για τον λαϊκό αοιδό αλλά και γενικότερα. Το συνειδητοποίησα βλέποντάς το γραμμένο ως Αντίπας ως όνομα Κρητικού: με ξένισε το γιώτα. 

Και όμως, το αδικαιολόγητο είναι το ύψιλον. Το όνομα είναι υποκοριστικό του Αντίπατρος, υπάρχουν στην αρχαιότητα κάμποσοι Αντίπες (ή Αντιπάδες, καθώς τα λεξικά τονίζουν συνήθως Αντιπάς, αλλά είπαμε, οι αρχαίοι τόνοι είναι τρέχα γύρευε), ούτε ένας Αντύπας, ούτε ένας με όνομα που να λήγει σε -ύπας (εκτός από έναν Γύπα, που δεν μετράει για ευνόητους λόγους). Το όνομα με ύψιλον μοιάζει χωρίς ετυμολογία και μορφολογικά παράταιρο. 

Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα πώς προέκυψε αυτό το ύψιλον;


----------



## Earion (May 19, 2015)

Όχι, αλλά ξέρω την οικογένεια Αντύπα στην Κεφαλονιά, που το επώνυμό της γραφόταν κατά ποικίλους τρόπους μέχρι πρόσφατα (ιστορικά πρόσφατα εννοώ).


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2015)

Μήπως ήταν παρετυμολογική ή άλλη επίδραση του θέματος τύπ(ος κλπ);


----------



## pidyo (May 19, 2015)

Earion said:


> Όχι, αλλά ξέρω την οικογένεια Αντύπα στην Κεφαλονιά, που το επώνυμό της γραφόταν κατά ποικίλους τρόπους μέχρι πρόσφατα (ιστορικά πρόσφατα εννοώ).



Η γραφή Αντιππας (επίτηδες δεν βάζω τόνο) έχει ενδιαφέρον, γιατί θα ήταν στα αρχαία εξίσου θεμιτός τύπος του υποκοριστικού του Αντίπατρος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2015)

Man called Phuc Dat Bich posts passport to Facebook after being repeatedly banned from site

Με λεπτομέρειες και οδηγό προφοράς βιετναμέζικων ονομάτων (στα αγγλικά είναι το άρθρο, μην τρομάζετε).


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2015)

Ξέρουν άραγε οι Αυστραλοί να το προφέρουν Φουκ Ντατ Μπικ; 

Γέλασα με αυτό το νεανικό βίντεο: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXzdCVffE5o


----------



## pidyo (Jan 7, 2016)

Τριάδα, βαφτιστικό, από άγνωστη περιοχή (ξέρω το -αστείο- επίθετο αλλά λέω να μην το μεταφέρω λόγω προσωπικών δεδομένων).


----------



## Marinos (Nov 12, 2016)

*Διαδοχική παραφθορά βαπτιστικών ονομάτων στον Γέρμα Καστοριάς.*
Αναστασία-Στασία-Τσιατσία-Τσιατσιάνα-Τσιάνα και Τσιατσιούλα και Σιάνω.
Χριστόδουλος-Στιόδουλος-Τσιόδουλος-Τσιόλης και Τσιόλκας.
Αλκιβιάδης-Κιβιάδης-Κιάδης.
Αλεξάνδρα-Ξιάντρα-Τσιάντα.
Χριστόφορος-Χστιόφορος-Τσιόφορος-Τσιότης.
Παρασκευή-Σκευή-Τσιβή-Τσιβούλα.
Γλυκερία-Γλυκούσιου-Κούσιου.
Σταμάτω-Στάμω-Τιάμου.
Μαλαματή-Ματή-Ματέκου-Τέκου.
Ευλαμπία-Βλαμπία-Βλαμπούκου-Μπούκου.
Χρυσόστομος-Χσιόστομος-Σιόστομος-Τσιότσιομος-Τσιότσιος.
Τριαντάφυλλος-Τριαντάφας-Ντάφας και Νταφούλης.
Θεμιστουκλής-Μιστουκλής-Μουστάκας.
Ελευθερία-Λευτερία-Λευτερούσιου-Λούσιου.

(πηγή)


----------

